
Ask HN: How to find work fighting climate breakdown? - CalRobert
I&#x27;ve been worried about global heating for most of my life. I&#x27;ve changed my own life massively in an attempt to reduce my footprint, but it&#x27;s clear that individual action is essentially meaningless in terms of effecting desired outcomes.<p>Is there a way to find jobs&#x2F;companies _specifically_ filtered for &quot;what you do will fight climate breakdown&quot;, that would be accessible to someone in tech?<p>The closest I can come to are things like tools to improve the experience of using public transport or cycling, etc.  but a green &quot;Who&#x27;s Hiring?&quot; would be really useful. I&#x27;ve done what I can in my unpaid time but it just isn&#x27;t as much as I could be.<p>We need a global response on the scale of WWII&#x27;s mobilisation. There&#x27;s a giant asteroid headed for Earth and we spend our days on meaningless fripperies hoping someone else will deal with it.
======
IloveHN84
Try to get into politics and climb up to be Prime Minister/President of your
country. Only in this way you can fight the bad big Corps affecting the
climate of this planet.

------
IloveHN84
If you're located in US, start voting against Trump in 2020

~~~
CalRobert
Left the US because of disgust related to this topic, but will vote absentee
against him of course.

